
Detect audio frequency using HTML5 (and more) - hellwd
https://github.com/rserota/wad
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
fulldecent
Just look up HTML5 guitar tuner

------
tantalor
Demo of pitch detection?

~~~
hellwd
Everything is available already. If you want to see how it works just follow
the instructions:

[https://github.com/rserota/wad#pitch-
detection](https://github.com/rserota/wad#pitch-detection)

~~~
tantalor
If you want me to see how it works, put up a demo.

~~~
hellwd
It's not my product. I was using it for my project and because I had good
experience I decided to share it with others.

